# The inspiration of Scripture



## Greg (Jul 2, 2007)

What book, or other resources, would you recommend for study in answering the critic of the inspiration of Scripture? I've come across this book by Gordon Clark, and was wondering if there are other recommended books/resources also. Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## MW (Jul 2, 2007)

It depends which theory of inspiration you are looking to defend. If the modern mediate view, then B. B. Warfield's Inspiration and Authority of the Bible or E. J. Young's Thy Word is Truth. If the traditional immediate view, then you may need to look in a good theological library for James Bannerman's volume on inspiration, or William Cunningham's Theological Lectures contains some chapters in defence of dictation.


----------



## Greg (Jul 3, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> It depends which theory of inspiration you are looking to defend. If the modern mediate view, then B. B. Warfield's Inspiration and Authority of the Bible or E. J. Young's Thy Word is Truth. If the traditional immediate view, then you may need to look in a good theological library for James Bannerman's volume on inspiration, or William Cunningham's Theological Lectures contains some chapters in defence of dictation.



Thank you for your reply Rev. Winzer. What is the difference between the modern mediate view and traditional immediate view? Those terms are new to me.


----------



## MW (Jul 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> Thank you for your reply Rev. Winzer. What is the difference between the modern mediate view and traditional immediate view? Those terms are new to me.



In the modern view the men's cultural background, learning, mode of communication, etc. are organically part of the inspiration process. Hence providence plays an integral part, and the Holy Spirit's activity is one of superintendence. Positively He suppresses error in the writer.

In the traditional view the Holy Ghost supernaturally gave the words to the men. The words were such that they would have been understood according to the penman's cultural background, learning, etc., but the words themselves were given or communicated by the Holy Spirit. This can go under the names of "dictation" or "suggestion," but more properly "immediate inspiration." It is often erroneously called the mechanical theory by its detractors.


----------



## Greg (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

